# Mobile TV Guide



## Kal El

Has anyone managed to set a recording using the mobile tv guide? I can set a recording via the internet but if I try via my iPhone I get redirected to the mobile site and it says I dont have a TiVo on my account.


----------



## Zaichik

This keeps happening to me too. Usually, signing out and back in or refreshing the page fixes it. Very annoying, though.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Works fine for me on iPhone 4, but series link not there yet.


----------



## Kal El

I havent been able to get it to work at all. Anyone have any ideas how to make the iPhone go to the main tv guide rather than the mobile one?


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Mobile address is m.virginmedia.com/tvguide
PC: www.virginmedia.com/tvguide

But I think the iPhone automatically loads the mobile on up.

How exactly is it not working? Are you signing into your account?


----------



## Zaichik

Basically, you sign in and select a programme to record and when it displays the programme details, there is a message above which says "Looks like you don't have an active TiVo on your account" and there are no recording options.


----------



## hornist

Yes, exactly the same here.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

The only thing i can think of is your account is not showing the correct stb's on it, have you tried calling VM and explaining?


----------



## Zaichik

WooLLsterQ said:


> The only thing i can think of is your account is not showing the correct stb's on it, have you tried calling VM and explaining?


For me, it only happens intermittently, so I think it's just a glitch with the site.


----------



## Kal El

WooLLsterQ said:


> The only thing i can think of is your account is not showing the correct stb's on it, have you tried calling VM and explaining?


Yes, I phoned them last night. After being passed around 3 times I finaly spoke to the TiVo Team who couldnt get their head around what the problem was. He kept sain the problem must be with my phone.

My account settings must be right as I can set a recording using the internet on my computer (and yes I am signing in on the mobile phone).


----------



## jonphil

worked for me on Wednesday, but then a bit later it said I didn't have tivo.
I think it's something to do with thinking you are signed in when it's not, think I logged out and back in again and then it seemed to work again.
I have been able to set 2 recordings via the mobile site, so it does work


----------



## abuelbanat

when I try it - it says I don't have a TiVo, so I log out and back in and it recognises - problem then however is that it accepts my recording request, tells me that it'll take a while to process, but then fails at the TiVo end and I get a message on screen later - so it's obviously talking to each other but the recording fails...... 

any idea?


----------



## ptruman

Mine does that too - I can hit sign out/sign in, and it works.


----------



## Pine Cladding

Early days I know, but TiVo was installed this morning and I tried the mobile web site on and off since. Without logging out and in, I have just managed to set a recording on the iPhone.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

It's a strange one this?? Since I have had my TiVo and since VM activated Remote Record I have not had a single problem with it worked every time.


----------



## daz100

Got mine this morning and I cannot set a remote record it says on mobile that I have no active TiVo and on Internet dies not give me the option to record anything?? Any ideas??


----------



## Kal El

After a long call with customer service lastnight I am still no further forward in getting the mobile record to work. 

I was told that everyone who has TiVo now was told they were testing the box and we should know that everything isn't working fully yet. Oh and everyone got their box free. When I asked her what I paid &#163;149 for she insisted I hadn't paid anything, then she checked my account and didn't know what to say. Ended up with &#163;30 goodwill credit


----------



## sjp

WooLLsterQ said:


> It's a strange one this?? Since I have had my TiVo and since VM activated Remote Record I have not had a single problem with it worked every time.


could you internal chaps be running a newer version? just wondering who had the releases foisted upon them first.


----------



## sjp

Kal El said:


> When I asked her what I paid £149 for she insisted I hadn't paid anything, then she checked my account and didn't know what to say. Ended up with £30 goodwill credit


name? phone number ? i think we all need to talk to this gal


----------



## daz100

I phoned Virgin and they did not know what remote record was. They just said give it 24 hours!


----------



## tdenson

Just had a look at this and it's asking for an email address. From the look of the domains it offers me this is my Virgin Media email address. Where do I find that ?


----------



## Digital Fanatic

Make sure you set your region too!


----------



## sanjsanj

tdenson said:


> Just had a look at this and it's asking for an email address. From the look of the domains it offers me this is my Virgin Media email address. Where do I find that ?


I had the same issue but CS sorted it out for me, it is apparently the email they assigned to you when you first signed up with Virgin and should be in your welcome pack or welcome email. I didn't have this any longer so they were able to tell me mine over the phone and reset my password for me. Hope that works for you.

With the email and pass they gave me I was able to login on my iPhone and schedule a recording for next Weds but for some reason my TiVo doesn't have EPG data beyond Mon yet. It was just isntalled this afternoon so hopefully it will catch up with more EPG data.


----------



## Andy C

I can log in and out as often as I like and it still says i have no TiVo. Using an iPhone also...

A.


----------



## -MC-

I have two iPhones :

3G - mobile record works fine all the time

3GS - won't work at all, I get the "looks like you don't have an active TiVo box".

I've tried logging in and out and resetting the region


----------



## Andy C

Hmm, it's a 3GS that I have.


----------



## cwaring

Kal El said:


> I was told that everyone who has TiVo now was told they were testing the box and we should know that everything isn't working fully yet.


I certainly wasn't told that.



> Oh and everyone got their box free.


Well, some of us did


----------



## RichardJH

cwaring said:


> Well, some of us did


Careful Carl the man who called you smug might come back and haunt you


----------



## cwaring

LOL! That wasn't smug; that was just stating a fact  I would still have been as happy to pay if it had been required.


----------



## Zaichik

cwaring said:


> LOL! That wasn't smug; that was just stating a fact  I would still have been as happy to pay if it had been required.


Have I missed something? Did you end up getting a free TiVo, Carl?


----------



## abuelbanat

Zaichik said:


> Have I missed something? Did you end up getting a free TiVo, Carl?


yeah - i was busy scrolling through earlier posts to see what I missed - what's the deal there Carl?


----------



## daz100

I reset the box and the mobile recording option appeared on the website. I have tested it and it works.


----------



## cwaring

Zaichik said:


> Have I missed something? Did you end up getting a free TiVo, Carl?





abuelbanat said:


> yeah - i was busy scrolling through earlier posts to see what I missed - what's the deal there Carl?


I think it's the same deal as the second lot of 1,000; ie free box, free install and free subs for first year.

I only got the deal because I took part in the Sofa Forum Event last year.

In fact, to start with the guy only mentioned the free install and 'free for a year' subs. It was only when I mentioned I had my CC ready to pay for the box that he apologised for forgetting to mention it, but I was getting the box free too.

I nearly fell out of my comfy chair 

Like I said before, I'm not smug about it (not even a little) and was quite prepared to pay. Just more than happy to not have to, too


----------



## Brangdon

I was happy that I managed to restrain myself from jumping up and down shouting "Give me the HD TiVo! Give me the HD TiVo!" at the phone when he called.


----------



## cwaring

^ Not just me then! Phew 

That said, my first words were almost... "about bloody time!"


----------



## Zaichik

After a few days when the remote record worked fine, I'm now finding that, more often than not, I get the "not in the programme guide" message.


----------



## Qu1nt

Have any other new Virgin customers received the log in details yet for the remote record ?


----------



## Andy C

I still cant get this to work. It's fine on the PC or Mac, but on the phone with the same login details it just keeps saying I don't have a TiVo.  I'm using the iPhone 3GS.


A.


----------



## Andy C

Just been on the phone with the TiVo team and there are issues with the iPhone which they hope to fix by.... July!


A.


----------



## Pine Cladding

Andy C said:


> Just been on the phone with the TiVo team and there are issues with the iPhone which they hope to fix by.... July!
> 
> A.


I hope not  Mine works perfectly as it is thank you very much


----------



## Andy C

Seems to be more a 3GS thing...


----------



## jonphil

Qu1nt said:


> Have any other new Virgin customers received the log in details yet for the remote record ?


the log in details are your e-mail account you create when signing into broadband.


----------



## Karnak

I've no idea what I was given many years ago but I shall try to find out ahead of TiVo showing up


----------



## mruddo

I tried and failed to get this working time and time again, and had no luck with customer services who only commented that they'd had other reports of the same issue, but they had no idea what was wrong. I too was getting the "it looks like you have not got an active TiVo" message.

It's working now though, and as someone mentioned previously the email address was the key...

In my case, I've been a customer for many years - first NTL, then Telewest and now Virgin Media. Although I'd moved in that time my original NTL email address continued to work, and was linked to my account, so that's the only one I ever really used for VM too.

Anyway, the long and the short of it was that I also had a Telewest (blueyonder) email account too, and it's that one (and that alone) that works just fine when I log into the guide.

I've tested this via a PC and on an Android mobile - both remote record requests worked fine.


----------



## James Smith

Sadly still waiting for this functionality since they have not yet opened their portal to non-Virgin email addresses. I do NOT have phone or broadband service with Virgin; only the TV - so at the moment anyone like me who just signed up for TV when ordering the TiVo is locked out from that interface.

Must admit though; Getting access to the proper ethernet TiVo API and being able to run the dedicated local network apps (TiVo desktop, etc.) would be much more useful to me...


----------



## AndyW

I've got it working on my jailbroken iPhone 4 using something called UserAgentFaker which tells websites I'm on a mac rather than a mobile device. Not ideal as the epg is optimised for a large screen, but it works.


----------



## Qu1nt

jonphil said:


> the log in details are your e-mail account you create when signing into broadband.


Thanks jonphil but I've never been given this & never had to sign in 
I'm sure the info will turn up with my first bill


----------



## warrenrb

The 3GS browser shouldn't be any different to the iPhone 4 one, I would have thought.

Have you upgraded to iOS 4.2.1?


----------



## Andy C

I'm running iOS 4.2.1 yes.


----------



## Zaichik

The mobile record function used to work Ok on my Android phone but now I get the "no active TiVo message every time I try to use it.


----------



## MrHoggie

Zaichik said:


> The mobile record function used to work Ok on my Android phone but now I get the "no active TiVo message every time I try to use it.


at the moment they are upgrading a few things on the VM site and the tivo remote record is part of that upgrade.
it was said that it would be all done by 4pm Tuesday/today..but didn't say what time zone


----------



## richw

MrHoggie said:


> at the moment they are upgrading a few things on the VM site and the tivo remote record is part of that upgrade.
> it was said that it would be all done by 4pm Tuesday/today..but didn't say what time zone


Latest update says "tomorrow" in a fairly woolly way.


----------



## MrHoggie

richw said:


> Latest update says "tomorrow" in a fairly woolly way.


well this is VM never take any date they give as the true date.
It seems they post a date before they have tested anything. take the super hub as a fine example as something that wasn't fully tested before release


----------



## Fixerman

Andy C said:


> Seems to be more a 3GS thing...


Has anybody with a 3GS got it to work?


----------



## brightonjohn

Even the PC version is not complete - you try finding the HD Movie channels on it.

And you cannot find out what you already have set as recordings - don't know when or if this will be implemented.

BUT I have managed to set up a number of recordings from the web page
https://tv.virginmedia.com/vtvapp/epg.do


----------



## cwaring

Lesliebrawn said:


> Challenge mobile TV epg, like most new channels I have found on the *TUTV* boxes will take awhile to appear.
> 
> As for the over running and missing programmed, I assume you are running the 8 day guide and have software version 6.01?
> If this is the case, try using the 14 day guide with a 3 min guard time.
> Since the 6.01 update there seems to be problems recording using the 8 day guide, for myself, never used anything but the 14 day guide and had no problems.


Wrong forum? Spam? Not sure which but no relevance to Tivo that I can see  (TUTV = TopUpTV = Freeview)


----------



## sjp

cwaring said:


> Wrong forum? Spam? Not sure which but no relevance to Tivo that I can see  (TUTV = TopUpTV = Freeview)


you missed the Polish spam though the less than premiere meat products you get in Poland are way better than our spam


----------

